# Need help, my ph just shot up to 8.4......



## liminchun (May 16, 2007)

So I've had a demasoni/yellow lab in my tank and my ph was around 7.2-7.4. Now I wanted to start over and do a new setup, got 4 Bolivian rams, 10 neon tetras, 2 plecos, and 4 clown loaches. Next morning I find 6 of the tetras, 1pleco, and 1 clown loach dead, at first thought it was due to stress. Brought it back to petsmart and they told me my ph was at 8.4.

Have no idea why my ph is so high. I have sand substrate mixed with corals. Also I added 2 real seashells I got from the bahamas. That's the only thing I've added since my African cichlid tank.

I've done a 50% water change and siphoned the sand. Are there any I can do to lower the ph?

One last thing while doing the water change I tested the ph from the tap and it came out as 8.4 still.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated thanks in advance.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

If you are on city water, they will raise the pH unexpectedly. But- that shouldn't be the reason you are losing fish. What are your other water parameters?


----------



## liminchun (May 16, 2007)

I'm currently at work I'll post the rest when I get home


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Could you have been using the low-range pH test when it was testing 7.4?


----------



## liminchun (May 16, 2007)

just got home. I ran some test again and my ph-7.6, nitrite-0, ammonia-0. I do not have a gh test kit nor a nitrate test kit will be buying it tomorrow.

Also the ph 8.4 was tested at my LFS(petsmart)

I'm using all API product, they are the liquid test kit tho not the strips.


----------



## liminchun (May 16, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> Could you have been using the low-range pH test when it was testing 7.4?


My pH test kit ranges from 6.0-7.6


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You need to use the high range test. My API Master Freshwater kit comes with both low and high range tests for pH. The low range test will never give you a higher reading than it's highest reading. Maybe it was 8.4 all along and you don't have to worry about swings. At least one problem eliminated...


----------



## liminchun (May 16, 2007)

Is there a way to safely lower the pH level?

I've read that adding real seashells can raise your pH level, so I've taken them out. Do you think that was my problem?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

No, shells are not the problem. Your pH has likely been at 8.4 because that's what your tap water is. We need to know the hardness of your water in order to give advice about lowering your pH.

How did you acclimate your new fish? What is the pH in the tank they were in before you got them home?


----------



## liminchun (May 16, 2007)

went and bought a new test kit for everything so here's my water paremeter

GH-30
KH- 240
pH- 8.5(on the new ph kit)
nitrite-0
nitrate-40


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Your water is very well buffered and moderately hard. It would be quite a process to to make it soft and acidic. Many people chose to install a reverse osmosis filter, which is probably your best bet. Otherwise, find fish that have been raised locally in that hard water, and look into proper acclimation procedures and getting high quality healthy fish to start with. It's hard to succeed with a tank full of big-box store fish, in my experience.


----------



## liminchun (May 16, 2007)

I have read that if i add drift wood, peat moss, or water softing pillow it would lower the pH. Should i try going in that direction?


----------



## liminchun (May 16, 2007)

Would could a obtain a reverse osmosis filter, are there any you recommend?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

liminchun said:


> I have read that if i add drift wood, peat moss, or water softing pillow it would lower the pH. Should i try going in that direction?


Nope. Your water is hard and well buffered... Until you take out the ions that make your water stay at pH 8.5 you will not have any luck lowering it. RO systems can sometimes be rented from a local business that sells water softeners or rents water coolers. You can buy a system for a couple hundred dollars, and install it yourself if you are handy. Last time I used an RO system for my tank, I had to plan my waste changes days in advance... I could only get 5-10 gallons a day from the RO unit. It's not worth the hassle.

And... Again... I don't think the pH is what killed your fish. pH is a proxy measurement for everything else that's in your water. Look at acclimation, disease, the health of the fish before you brought them home, and then temperature swings, use of dechlorinator, etc. I think you are focused on the wrong thing.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a 100 gal/day RO/DI 4 stage unit, it puts out 5 gal in just over 1 hr, cost $65 and free shipping. It hooks up to a garden hose, needs 35 to 85 psi water presure.
pm me if you want the details


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

forgot to add, my city water is 7.8, its right at 6.4 after running thru the unit


----------

